# Pigeon has adopted us - how to proceed? Partnering it?



## martin-pescador (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, so my apologies if I should be in the wrong place, but we've been adopted by a feral/escaped tame/friendly pigeon, or maybe it is a dove. Looks like a Rock Dove, judging from our bird guide. See attachment for photo.

It's been around for more than a week now. It hangs about the house, seems to sleep outside our window on the stone ledge. We feed it and it knocks on the widows when it wants more. It goes for flights over the village, but always returns.

It has no band or identifications that we can see.

We would like it to stay with us, since it seems quite determined to do so.

What should we do?

How do we find it a friend or mate (if that's a apossible/good thing to do)? 

Any help greatly appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

What a BEAUTIFUL bird, YES, please see if at night or even in the day if u can catch it. It is at BIG risk of hawk and cat attack just sitting on window sill. Tonight if there and when it is dark just simply walk up to it and pick it up or use a net, OR if you can put out a dog cage near by higher up off the ground, put food and water in it and try to catch it that way. IF you have a window that opens where he is sitting, open it and put food INSIDE the house that way he will be safe.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok so I got that much said as quick as I can. I wanted to say that so you can try to devise a plan to catch that bird. 

Now, good food water and warmth and then get us a picture of his poop so we can determine health and a video of his demeanour would be even better, just a short 15 to 20 seconds is fine. The urgency is to catch him so that he doesnt get killed by predators.

Then just feed and water until we know more. You can go to pet store and buy dove mix or pigeon mix or at the very least wild bird seed. Put food and water out for him at all times. You will eventually need to get grit as well, stores sell it.
You will need a cage or dog or cat carrier anyway to keep him in at night if you keep him as a pet and by that I mean INSIDE the house not outside unless you built an aviary that was also predator proof. Keep surfing thru our site here for different things to rescue a bird. He is a pigeon as well call them but they are also called rock doves not to be confused with mourning doves, which are smaller. More pics and video and again please try hard to catch him and bring him into safety of the house for now.

Also no need for a mate, they make GREAT affectionate devoted pets, it has bonded with you, if it wanted a mate it would go get one and you would never see this bird. He probably sees you thru the window and already likes you guys too. So talk to him bob ur head when u do, see how close you can get and if you can grab him, do it. He will be nervous at first but will settle right in especially if you have a nice dark cage to put him in. Feels like nest to him. Many people keep one or two as indoor pets. They are quiet and intelligent and funny. You will enjoy this bird.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats on being adopted! Our first few male pet pigeon was a feral. You are now its flock unless you decide to get a mate. You may want to get or build a safe aviary or get a flight cage that is safe from predators and get pigeon mix. People here are experts in all of that. Our pigeons live in 5 foot plus flight cages we ordered online and assembled, and live indoors. If you befriend the bird realize that it is a satisfying but lifelong karmic obligation so please take good care of the lovely bird. If you can figure out from behavior whether it is a male or female, you can opt for a mate or you can have a single bird if you provide enough attention and toys and out of cage exercise. We give Phoebe an hour twice per day to run around and shoulder surf. There is an art to making sure your bird does not see you as its mate though which can lead to health problems. Read posts under the I found a pigeon now what forum here. I hope you decide to keep the bird as it obviously has chosen you. Get a water crock, a cage, and dishes, food, grit, and enjoy fate. We are so happy Phoebe came to us and now have a second bird, Fiona, also a rescue. They are rewarding beyond measure, very affectionate and lovable.


----------



## martin-pescador (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks! The window ledge is actually cat safe - it is 3 metres above the ground and no access for cats there at all. Big birds of prey do not come to close to the house, only an occasional Little Owl...


----------



## martin-pescador (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks so much for your info and help.

So, this is (most likely?) a male Rock Dove, you are saying?


----------



## martin-pescador (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you! It feels very cool to be adopted! 

We would love for the bird to hang around, but also to have a bird friend or two. We are ready to buy some friend for it, but how do we know if they will get along? Only just beginning to learn about pigeon mentality......


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok first things first, do you want this bird as an indoor pet or an outdoor wild bird that you fall in love with that eventually gets killed by a Cooper's hawk (smaller woods hawk than a redtail but build and made for killing pigeons) Also the smaller sharp shinned is an equal threat and a mini version of a coopers, aka pigeon hawk and the sharpy aka sparrow hawk. Both will take pigeons. ALSO you mentioned little owl right. They DO and will kill the bird at night as it roosts on window sill, had 3 of my ferals killed by a screech owl. Google that type of owl and tell me if it is the same as your little owl. 

So my opinion is based on what you will be doing for housing. If outdoors and no houseing I would recommend you dont feed it so it goes and finds safety in numbers in a large flock. The fact that it came to you home tells me one of a few things, it is either not feeling well enough to keep up with a flock, or it is a young bird released and lost from a local backyard breeder and knows what humans are. Or it is a sick adult needing help....... K looked at the cere, it is white so there fore an adult. If you are not willing to take it 'in' either an outdoor cage that is predator proof and that means 1/4 x 1/4 mesh and no bigger as anything bigger will risk mink and or weasel killing it. Or indoor cage and free flight indoors a few hours a day as people do for pets, then I suggest you either trap it and take to a rehabber or vet to see whats wrong with it and have them re release it when it is fit enough. 
I know all this info must be overwhelming but it is not normal behaviour to just show up and stay single and not have safety of flock. As for getting a buddy for this one, why put another at risk of either illness from this if it is not feeling 100% or risk predators if you have no safe way to house them.

Personally I would catch it and take care of it and keep it as a single indoor pet in and out of an indoor cage such as a dog or cat crate, closed sided. You have some thinking to do lol
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He is in France so not sure what birds of pray they have, but not much else to ponder if the bird is not caught, that has to happen first before being bulldozed with so much information


----------



## martin-pescador (Feb 20, 2015)

It's OK, in fact quite good to be bombarded with information. Gives me ideas.

Why does it have to be "caught", I wonder?

There are many pigeons around here. A flock of 20-30 (or so) live in trees near-by, but they're nothing like this one. They look like normal wood pigeons.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

martin-pescador said:


> It's OK, in fact quite good to be bombarded with information. Gives me ideas.
> 
> Why does it have to be "caught", I wonder?
> 
> There are many pigeons around here. A flock of 20-30 (or so) live in trees near-by, but they're nothing like this one. They look like normal wood pigeons.


Lol thanks for that. Well he doesnt "have" to be caught if there are others around and he is friendly but I just have this feeling if he is sitting at window and pecking window and staying alone away from flock, he is 'standing out' and yes those are the first to be taken by predators and YES despite what people think ALL countries have them including france, you are not immune hahahah.

So this begs the question, is he seeking help because he doesnt feel strong or 100%, is he simply attracted to one of you. Is he a tame release or escapee? Keep an eye but if he is sleeping on the windowsill of a house that is NOT normal. If you are fond of him, then minimally I would catch rehab and then release when he is raring to go because he feels GREAT. Something is not quite right for him to just set there out of the blue. Believe me, if he feels great, he will be with a mate. For all you know he is an OLD bird not quite up to snuff in life and needs a retirement home and has picked yours. 

You can observe him and the others and see what doesnt belong, does he behave differently, more tired. less active, not foraging as much or aggressively, sleeping more, just not doing the exact same behaviour of the resident flock tells you somethings up. So allow me to continue to "bulldoze" you with this info until you have an answer and a decision on what you want to do or not do 
Let us know what happens and how it goes. PM me anytime or continue on here and I and others will help the best we can


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

martin-pescador said:


> It's OK, in fact quite good to be bombarded with information. Gives me ideas.
> 
> Why does it have to be "caught", I wonder?
> 
> There are many pigeons around here. A flock of 20-30 (or so) live in trees near-by, but they're nothing like this one. They look like normal wood pigeons.


Im gonna say by color pattern and friendly behaviour, this bird is an escapee or tossed out because someone didnt want it anymore. It is imprinted on humans or it would be off with the flock, minimally I would capture it and send it to someone who wants a pet. My opinion and if was in Canada I would take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## krzys_cce (Jul 16, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> He is in France so not sure what birds of pray they have, but not much else to ponder if the bird is not caught, that has to happen first before being bulldozed with so much information


Hes asking for help. So why not give him all the info he might need?


----------



## martin-pescador (Feb 20, 2015)

krzys_cce said:


> Hes asking for help. So why not give him all the info he might need?


Yes, it is great with lots of different information, I am ready for bombardement.

I think you are right that it has lived with humans before. It behaves like it is used to people and became attached when I fed it. At first, however, it was just hanging about and didn't seem interested in us. When I sat down to talk to it - it was suddenly on the path in front of the house - and then threw some seeds, it changed and got attached.


----------



## krzys_cce (Jul 16, 2013)

martin-pescador said:


> Yes, it is great with lots of different information, I am ready for bombardement.
> 
> I think you are right that it has lived with humans before. It behaves like it is used to people and became attached when I fed it. At first, however, it was just hanging about and didn't seem interested in us. When I sat down to talk to it - it was suddenly on the path in front of the house - and then threw some seeds, it changed and got attached.


Take the pigeon in. I did EXACTLY that almost 2 years ago. I found a pigeon in front of my house, she would follow me around to backyard. Then when it got dark she tried getting into the house. I ended up taking her in and THAT was the best decision EVER! She has opened my eyes to Pigeon ownership and changed my life. She is extremely attached to me now, follows me everywhere and is just like a DOG but with wings! I get morning face preens (kisses) and when i get home from work. Absolutely amazing pet!

So please, try to catch that beautiful bird and take him in! You wont regret it!

Another good reason to take him in is because she looks like she is looking for help from humans so its a no doubt an inprinted pigeon as CBL said. Take all the advice you can from CBL, she knows her pigeon stuff!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree with the other posters. Your bird likely is imprinted on people so the kind thing to do would be to catch him and put him in a suitable indoor flight cage or aviary that is safe from all kinds of predators. Then you can decide whether to get him a friend.


----------



## martin-pescador (Feb 20, 2015)

CBL said:


> Lol thanks for that .... You can observe him and the others and see what doesnt belong, does he behave differently, more tired. less active, not foraging as much or aggressively, sleeping more, just not doing the exact same behaviour of the resident flock tells you somethings up. So allow me to continue to "bulldoze" you with this info until you have an answer and a decision on what you want to do or not do
> Let us know what happens and how it goes. PM me anytime or continue on here and I and others will help the best we can


Thanks a lot for yours and everyone else's help so far. This is a new journey for me and for us. My partner has bottle fed and brought up a Gold Finch in the city and a Red Squirrel once, but this is otherwise novel to us. Still crawling up the learning curve  

We continue to befriend the bird, speaking and making sweet sounds and feeding it a varied diet 

It lives on the window ledge and also on our roof terrace during the day and sleeps on a lamp on the wall at night. I suspect that's either because of the darkness there, or because the lamp has a perch like design, or both. We have light on after dark that shines onto the ledge.

When I try to get close to it, it begins to "purr" like a cat, does that mean: "Go Away", or "I am nervous" or? Have not been able to get closer to it than that.

See attached photos for poo. For the bird in movement, see:

http://youtu.be/FVgvslE5jZ0

http://youtu.be/itjcujSjFL4

http://youtu.be/uQLNchsGqek


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Poops look great, bird is gorgeous. So whats your plan, I have seen and heard now 3 ways to capture this bird if you want to. First when on the ledge, you can open that windwo put some feed on the inside of window and allow it to fly in. Same with roof terrace, put food on floor where you are standing and then inside the house as well. OR just grab it at night when sitting on the lamp but make sure light is off and either door to house is open and sneak out and just grab it by hand.

Your place looks nice outside and beyond, would love to live there myself.

As I said before its a matter of time for a lone bird to get snatched up by a predator, your biggest risks are owls at night will pluck him right off the light. Or hawks during the day and by the backround of scenery you have hawks. Other than that, enjoyed seeing that sweet bird wanting to soak and take a bath lol.

Catch it and send it to me lol, you got some nice birds there in france.


----------



## krzys_cce (Jul 16, 2013)

Did you catch the pigeon yet? Please don't wait. CBL is right. The bird is a sitting duck at night. IF you don't scoop it up, a predator will. It would be a shame to lose such a beautiful pidgie!



martin-pescador said:


> Thanks a lot for yours and everyone else's help so far. This is a new journey for me and for us. My partner has bottle fed and brought up a Gold Finch in the city and a Red Squirrel once, but this is otherwise novel to us. Still crawling up the learning curve
> 
> We continue to befriend the bird, speaking and making sweet sounds and feeding it a varied diet
> 
> ...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree...please please catch it and get it safely inside before a predator gets it. He is lovely!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I wonder what shipping is from France to Canada hmmmmm lol. I would take that bird in a heartbeat !!!!!!!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Fed Ex overnight is the most commonly used shipping method. It runs about $40 to $50, usually closer to $50. However, you have to set up an account and become certified to ship live animals. UPS and DHL also ship snakes, but I am unsure of their prices. U.S. mail does not allow snakes or turtles, but they do allow lizards and amphibians. U.S. mail overnight is around $25. 

There is also airport to airport shipping, such as Delta air cargo. Many breeders/dealers say this is the safest method, but it also costs more. I had a 10 foot albino Burmese python shipped to me from Florida to Texas, and it cost me about $80. But they lost the snake and it took two days to get to me. They lost it and it sat in a 50 degree warehouse in Georgia for a night. Fortunately, everything was okay, and Delta refunded most of the shipping cost. 

Unlike what one answerer said, shipping reptiles is not a problem. I've shipped plenty and had plenty shipped to me and never had a single problem. They need to be in an insulated box. And they are kept climate controlled (usually). I once shipped 40 frogs from Texas to Virginia using 2 day mail and not a single one died. I've had veiled and panther chameleons shipped to me. Chameleons are very fragile reptiles, but I had no problems. And snakes and turtles seem to be pretty hardy when it comes to shipping.

Expect to pay a decent shipping fee. I am currently having a tiger salamander shipped overnight and it's costing me a little over $50 just in the shipping fees. For a live animal you are going to want overnight shipping for their safety and well being, and unfortunately overnight shipping isn't cheap. The exact price will vary depending on what shipping company you're using, but i would imagine it should be around the $50 area for any animal around 500 grams or less.

That pigeon weights LESS than 500 grams for sure, so......


----------



## martin-pescador (Feb 20, 2015)

CBL said:


> Poops look great, bird is gorgeous. So whats your plan, I have seen and heard now 3 ways to capture this bird if you want to. First when on the ledge, you can open that windwo put some feed on the inside of window and allow it to fly in. Same with roof terrace, put food on floor where you are standing and then inside the house as well. OR just grab it at night when sitting on the lamp but make sure light is off and either door to house is open and sneak out and just grab it by hand.
> 
> Your place looks nice outside and beyond, would love to live there myself.
> 
> ...


OK, thanks. Not as easy in practive, however. Firstly, the lamp is not accessible. Too far from window and too far from ground. And window is very large and it is winter and cold outside. If we let that window stand open it the whole house will become very cold with a wind and the window will be banging. I know, that's the weather the bird's enduring, but we also have other concerns, such as a small child and paying guests. We've never seen hawks etc. up this end of the valley, they tend to stay elsewhere. This is in a village, even if it looks different. We are on a steep cliff and there are trees in front of the house, just below us. A LIttle Owl has come though.

Anyway, will keep trying....


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

The lamp is your best bet. Can you borrow a ladder. When night time, close all lights including the lamp outside, already during the daytime put ladder nearby and then at night up you go and quickly grab the bid, u cant be shy about it or the bird may fly blindly into the night. It has to be dark. I have dont this many times. 

I guarantee just because you dont SEE the hawks doesnt mean they are not there BIG time.
The 'little' owl you speak of can and will kill a pigeons, heres how, they are WAY too small to grab and carry away, they will simply land, grab with talons, pin it down and chop its head off. I lost 2 hens that way before we finally saw the bird in the tree, so they will kill and eat as much as they can on the spot as they are not big enough to do so but strong enough to pin and kill. That is my worry. Sitting duck at night. 

Im gonna google predators and raptors in france and send u a link and tell me if u see any of them. Think like a bird. If you ever seen your pigeons in the tree suddenly just take off at the speed of light en mass, thats because THEY have seen something u may not. If you hear local birds mobbing, they see something you dont. 

I wont say anymore about it. Just hoping you get this bird before its too late. Not sure if you read about another member, we warned, didnt take it seriously enough and watched a hawk eating her pet pigeon. Another lady, 3 chickens with no head one morning when she went to feed. I had told her 2 weeks prior her enclosure was not secure and to change the wire, she took heed but had not taken the time and regretted it. Mink got in and the chickens are now gone. 

I would hate to see or hear that here, In fact I would request you dont tell me if it does happen.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you could borrow a ladder and maybe a net. Or throw a towel over the bird. Best might be to offer a great treat such as peanuts? But please please rescue this bird before he is picked off by an owl or a hawk. You will be so happy you did.


----------



## krzys_cce (Jul 16, 2013)

Any news on this pidgie? I hope you caught it!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

You can always build a dovecote and hope he takes up residence there. That and providing food and water maybe you will have the best of both worlds if you don't want him to be a captive. Always the risk of something bad happening but seems like you are in a good situation with minimal predators. Of course any dovecote should be high enough and constructed so cats and rats and kids can't get up to it.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Woodnative said:


> You can always build a dovecote and hope he takes up residence there. That and providing food and water maybe you will have the best of both worlds if you don't want him to be a captive. Always the risk of something bad happening but seems like you are in a good situation with minimal predators. Of course any dovecote should be high enough and constructed so cats and rats and kids can't get up to it.


I put up a nest box for my ferals back in the day under the eavestrough and overhang of my house and was rewarded with three headless pigeons. I ripped it down and the last two males left and took up with wild hens. I never fed them again so as not to feed the owls. It was a grey phase screech owl that just crawled right in and made himself at home. If I couldnt keep them safe, I didnt want them at all.

Again, its a matter of time unless he does one of two things, inside pet, or proper secure loft, a dovecote up high is still not the answer to keep it safe enough from winged predators.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He isn't a feral bird. He was owned by someone. And as was already said, over and over, he is a sitting duck out there, especially being white, he stands out. He will definitely be snatched up by a hawk or owl or something. If you were to open the window for just a short while, he would probably come in himself. You don't have to worry about freezing the house out. It couldn't be much colder than it has been here in New England lately, and I still open windows to get fresh air in daily. It's just healthier. We are talking one window here. If you can't do that, than throwing a towel over him in the dark works well, but not if there is a light on. It would have to be put out or covered. He isn't a wild bird, and just won't last long outside.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please listen to people here and rescue that poor beautiful bird before something bad happens to him. He is not feral so doesn't have survival skills.


----------



## krzys_cce (Jul 16, 2013)

I guess thats it for these updates


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yup, looks like it lol, I just pm'd him just in case.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Lol, who wouldnt with their own haram lol, nice try tho, I kept a pic of his bird and it is much lighter hahahahah, fun tho.


----------



## martin-pescador (Feb 20, 2015)

*still here...*

... still no chance of catching the bird. Lamp is about 4 metres above an uneven, rocky path. Not possible.

Meanwhile bird is sitting about listening to and looking at other pigeons in the trees around the house, comes for food and water during the day, next to a box I have made and put for it (thought it might want to sleep there, and then I could catch it)..

I am watching it as much as I can and it enjoys its flights from rooftop to rooftop, paying much attention to the other birds.

Clearly intelligent and intrigued about wild bird life.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Cool, I hope you catch him. VERY pretty bird, ship him here lol...
Maybe you could put a box on the terrace where you were filming him and entice him to roost there then its easy to catch him. Put it on the floor of terrance and same with the food and water, that way sooner or later he may even walk right into house with terrace door open and lure him in with that. I did that with a downed racer, exhausted. I tossed 11 of my own for a flight, 12 came back, mine went up for another round, and this one stayed and ate seed on the ground that was chaff, so I put a bowl of fresh seed into the mesh net tent I had up unzipped the tent and he walked right in, and I just zipped it shut. That bird ate for a solid 30 min. Poor thing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Like I said way before..not much info to give if the bird is going to stay feral. Feed it and watch it. Done.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Keep trying. Lovely bird!


----------

